# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Τροφοδοτικό πάγκου

## vasilllis

Καλησπέρα 
Υπαρχουν καμια δεκαρία ax-3005 l-3 .Τα αγόρασαν για project και ξέμειναν τα δινει 60€.

----------

αλπινιστης (30-06-22), 

chipakos-original (02-07-22), 

mikemtb (29-06-22), 

nestoras (29-06-22)

----------


## vasilllis

Βάλτε το λίγο στον πάγο.Εχουν ζητησει παρά πολλοί και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με διαθεσιμότητα.

----------

chipakos-original (03-07-22)

----------


## vasilllis

Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί.Δεν έμεινε κανένα...

----------

